# Rental car insurance coverage in NZ ????



## Jwerking (Aug 3, 2012)

Just found out that our US car insurance policy does not provide coverage for rental cars in foreign countries.  As a result, I have checked the insurance coverage provided by the NZ rental car company for our 7 week trip.  After providing the rental terms and conditions and email correspondence, it appears that their liability coverage is only for damage to third party property and animals , but NOT injury to people.  Below is the quote from the rental agent:

"Your Car Insurance will not cover any injury to the 3rd party or to yourself but will be treated just like a New Zealander in accordance with our policy called Accident Compensation Corporation where the NZ government will cover all Medical cost that will be incurred due to the accident. "

Are there any New Zealanders out there that can verify that this statement is true - that the NZ gov't will cover all medical cost incurred due to an accident?

Thanks for any help as my research has not disclosed any options to purchase liability coverage for our trip. 

Joyce


----------



## Jimster (Aug 3, 2012)

*see*

Look at the travel forum above they are discussing this topic and there are about 20 posts.  We don't have to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 4, 2012)

One thought:  how about increasing your personal liability umbrella policy?  Your insurance agent should be able to tell you if it would be valid in New Zealand.


----------

